

Trekkies rejoice: A real warp drive in the works - other stars, here we come. - EGreg
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/136408-nasa-working-on-faster-than-light-travel-says-warp-drives-are-plausible

======
c1u
500kg sounds trivial, until you realize they mean conversion of 500kg of
antimatter into energy being able to use 100% of this energy for the drive.
Good luck solving that problem any time soon. You have the time though, it's
going to take a _really_ long time to make or gather 500kg of antimatter.

Then there's the problem of destroying your destination when you arrive in
shower of gamma radiation.

~~~
EGreg
Can't we convert 1000kg (1Mg?) and use 50% of the energy?

Also why the gamma radiation shower?

~~~
c1u
Maybe, but then how do we radiate away 500kg of pure energy before it reduces
the ship to a plasma? Not easy.

regarding the GRB - [http://www.universetoday.com/93882/warp-drives-may-come-
with...](http://www.universetoday.com/93882/warp-drives-may-come-with-a-
killer-downside/)

